# Ipod non reconnu par itune.



## Aidaan (6 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment télécharger la nouvelle version d'itune (Grosse erreur de ma part..). J'avais, avant, la version 9.2.1 et lorsque je brancher mon Ipod la synchronisation se faisait parfaitement bien mais avec la nouvelle version, quand je banche mon Ipod, Itune m'affiche un message d'erreur disant : "Un ipod est détecté mais il n'est pas correctement identifié. Veuillez le déconnecter et le connecter à nouveau puis réessayer. Si le probléme persiste désinstaller puis réinstaller Itunes. " J'ai fais ce qui est dit au moins 10 fois mais ça ne change rien. Je ne peut plus synchroniser mon Ipod. Ah et il n'est pas non plus reconnu dans Poste de Travail. Comme je ne m'y connait pas du tout, j'ignore quoi faire. Je voudrais donc savoir si il y a posibilité de revenir à l'ancienne version.


----------



## wath68 (6 Juillet 2011)

Hello.

J'ai fais une recherche Google ("windows ipod non reconnu par iTunes") et le premier lien est http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1369?viewlocale=fr_FR

À tester donc.  Good luck


----------



## Aidaan (10 Juillet 2011)

J'ai déjç essayé toute ses étapes mais rien n'a marché.. >< Merci quand même.


----------

